# Biodiesel filter for dust?



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

Could this filter be used with a DC?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-2-0-5-M...542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519d088e0e


----------

